# Full support to manage your shows online



## bkbonew (Sep 5, 2003)

I would like to see the ability to completely manage all of your recordings online. That includes scheduling (which it can already do) and also the ability to delete a show/series and also transfer them between your boxes from the online browser. 

I would also like the option when you transfer a show to one of your other Tivo's that is asks if you would like to delete it from the original location or not, so you don't have to go delete it on both boxes when you are done watching it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

This would be nice, if support for backing up wishlists and SPs were also incorporated!


----------

